# Corsa C mould/mildew :( help!



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Afternoon guys,
Some of you may know I recently cleaned up my corsa c which was sat up the garage not used for 3 months due to MOT. Well it had some mould/mildew on the steering wheel, seatbelts and some patches on the rear seats (I know, I'm sorry I never normally let it go like this but had alot of other things on the go). I used a concoction of Autobrite FAB, Autobrite Citrus wash (strong dilution APC) and Autosmart Brisk Aerosol. Now, this *seemed * to get rid of it but I went back up this morning (1 week later, the car still hasn't moved during this time) to finish some bits off for the re-test on monday, and some has crept back. Although not as severe and only on part of the wheel and small patch on the rear seat. What would be the best steps to get rid of it? I'm fine with taking bits out, I have a load of APC's, degreasers, interior cleaners etc. I would also be prepared to buy a (not too expensive) steam cleaner if necessary. So any ideas guys? Any help appreciated
p.s. would just regular driving/airing of the corsa possibly get rid of the problem as like I said, it has been sat for a good few months and could just be due to poor ventilation/heating?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Jake hope you are well buddie, one product did come to mind, but i have not used it, its valetpro Enzyme odour eater, that might work, But Jake i have never used it, i think they do sell a one litre version.

You can always repeat the process with products you have, and see how you get on, make sure there's plenty of ventilation going in the car, air wise.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Jake hope you are well buddie, one product did come to mind, but i have not used it, its valetpro Enzyme odour eater, that might work, But Jake i have never used it, i think they do sell a one litre version.
> 
> You can always repeat the process with products you have, and see how you get on, make sure there's plenty of ventilation going in the car, air wise.


I did first think of the VP enzyme eater, I think I'll buy some and see how I get on if there's no other recommendations, but I have a feeling it's deeper than the surface as it's come back in the same spot? Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jake keep this thread open, and see what kind of responses you get buddie from other members on here, thats the only one that came to mind for yourself, but i have not tried it so really don't want yourself spending money, if it does not do the job.

Guys on DW, please help on this thread, as your views and recommendations are needed on here, give it your best shot :thumb: what products would you recommend to Jake White.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Well at £8 it's worth a punt mate :thumb: if not, I'm sure I can put it to use on others cars


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jake don't buy it yet, wait for some responses and feedback on the procedures from others on here, and what products they recommend that will shift the mildew and bacteria completely.

Comeon guys on here, speed it up, what's up with everyone on here


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

it could be damp inside, if you have got power at the garage and a dehumidifier, stick that in. The enzyme stuff is amazing i have heard for this kind of thing, could even try those air con cleaner thingys, am sure they do a similar job i.e. getting rid of bugs etc


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

jebus said:


> it could be damp inside, if you have got power at the garage and a dehumidifier, stick that in. The enzyme stuff is amazing i have heard for this kind of thing, could even try those air con cleaner thingys, am sure they do a similar job i.e. getting rid of bugs etc


Well I do want to make an order soon, and may include VP enzyme with it as tbh it is something I've wanted to try where normal APC fails. Question is, where stocks it that does free delivery on orders over £x amount?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Just found it for £9.50 delivered which is £4-£5 cheaper than anywhere else so far :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I used hot water and white vinegar on my Civic. Okay, car stank for a few days but it has never returned. Cheap and cheerful thing to try out.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i would say get some fresh air found the car then another cleanwith brisk and you should be fine.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> Just found it for £9.50 delivered which is £4-£5 cheaper than anywhere else so far :thumb:


£9.50 delivered? :doublesho Where from?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> i would say get some fresh air found the car then another cleanwith brisk and you should be fine.


This another thing to try, well I've ordered a few bits from 'waxy clean' who seem to be reasonable on price, 7.5% discount + free shipping  and as I had £30 in paypal which I forgot about, thought I'd take the chance to try a few bits from the brands I want to try in 2012.
-1L VP Enzyme
-250 ml Auto Finesse Tripple
-100 ml Gtechniq I1
-100ml Gtechniq P1
-VP detail brush
-2x Spray heads
Total=£34

Seems fair to me?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Matt. said:


> £9.50 delivered? :doublesho Where from?


Waxy clean mate


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Try the boiling kettle trick. If nothing else, it'll nuke the bad bugs from your AC:

- Close windows, set AC fan to max, coldest setting & recirculate. Remove your old and manky cabin filter.

- Place a kettle full of water in the footwell close to the AC intake but don't point the spout at any plastic surfaces.

- Tape down the switch on the kettle so that it boils constantly.

- Leave the kettle to boil for 20-30 mins, topping up as necessary.

- Afterwards, your car will be as damp as a wet dog, but this is the opportunity to wipe everything clean. It might possibly cure your mingy mould issue - worth a try.

- Afterwards, install a new cabin filter and enjoy the sweet smell of neutrality!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Might also be worth just having a quick look at all your door/window seals too Jake... One might have either Fell off or just come away slightly letting moisture into the car :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> This another thing to try, well I've ordered a few bits from 'waxy clean' who seem to be reasonable on price, 7.5% discount + free shipping  and as I had £30 in paypal which I forgot about, thought I'd take the chance to try a few bits from the brands I want to try in 2012.
> -1L VP Enzyme
> -250 ml Auto Finesse Tripple
> -100 ml Gtechniq I1
> ...


You got a discount code bud or is the 7.5% applied anyway?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> You got a discount code bud or is the 7.5% applied anyway?


Well technically you're supposed to like their facebook page but it never came up but I found out that it's FB2011 :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Might also be worth just having a quick look at all your door/window seals too Jake... One might have either Fell off or just come away slightly letting moisture into the car :thumb:


Good idea mate, another thing to check when gutting it :thumb: another weird thing is all the carpet on the drivers side was damp but the passengers was bone dry apparently this is common on the corsa c's though:wall:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Good idea mate, another thing to check when gutting it :thumb: another weird thing is all the carpet on the drivers side was damp but the passengers was bone dry apparently this is common on the corsa c's though:wall:


Yeah, i've heard they do have problems with it. I believe its either to do with the holes on the bottom of doors etc been bunged up and also a faliure on one of the plugs which goes through to the bulkhead of the engine, but it might be something as daft as a door seal :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Well technically you're supposed to like their facebook page but it never came up but I found out that it's FB2011 :thumb:


I liked the page months ago mate, just didnt know how to get the code. Cheers.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

martyp said:


> I used hot water and white vinegar on my Civic. Okay, car stank for a few days but it has never returned. Cheap and cheerful thing to try out.


Spot on advice.

White vinegar is a natural mould and mildew killer. Of course, so is bleach but I wouldn't use that on the car interior!

White vinegar and hot water with an extraction cleaner. Cheap and effective.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze do a product precisely for this purpose which also has one killer advantage - on a nano level it bonds itself to the fabric and prevents regrowth after its killed off an dcleaned up the visible mould growth.

Its Anti Bacterial Cleaner (took me ages to think that one up!) and is only £6.99 for 250ml fine mist spray which should do an entire interior no problem. Worked brilliantly on a Lamborghini Muira for a customer for example.

More info here: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...y-cleaning/race-glaze-anti-bacterial-cleaner/


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> Race Glaze do a product precisely for this purpose which also has one killer advantage - on a nano level it bonds itself to the fabric and prevents regrowth after its killed off an dcleaned up the visible mould growth.
> 
> Its Anti Bacterial Cleaner (took me ages to think that one up!) and is only £6.99 for 250ml fine mist spray which should do an entire interior no problem. Worked brilliantly on a Lamborghini Muira for a customer for example.
> 
> More info here: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...y-cleaning/race-glaze-anti-bacterial-cleaner/


Sounds brilliant. Just what the OP is needing.
:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> Race Glaze do a product precisely for this purpose which also has one killer advantage - on a nano level it bonds itself to the fabric and prevents regrowth after its killed off an dcleaned up the visible mould growth.
> 
> Its Anti Bacterial Cleaner (took me ages to think that one up!) and is only £6.99 for 250ml fine mist spray which should do an entire interior no problem. Worked brilliantly on a Lamborghini Muira for a customer for example.
> 
> More info here: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...y-cleaning/race-glaze-anti-bacterial-cleaner/


Sounds like good stuff, so would it be a case of misting on, letting dwell then wiping off? As said, I've ordered the VP enzyme and Gtecniq i1 fabric guard but the RG one sounds quite good too. With regards to the nano bond, would that have a similar finished effect as i1, where spillages etc sort of 'sit' ontop of the fabric making it much easier to clean?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jake have you got any dettox, i have never tried it, but it might be worth a shot, incase you have not ordered the order.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Jake have you got any dettox, i have never tried it, but it might be worth a shot, incase you have not ordered the order.


We literally had some a week ago but I have no idea where it's gone:wall: I've done the order mate as I needed some bits n bobs for some upcoming details. I'll post how I get on up here along with a mini-review of the enzyme eater etc :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> We literally had some a week ago but I have no idea where it's gone:wall: I've done the order mate as I needed some bits n bobs for some upcoming details. I'll post how I get on up here along with a mini-review of the enzyme eater etc :thumb:


Jake that just came to my mind, dettox just now, but you have done the order so the enzeme should work buddie, that will be great if you do could a review on here buddie :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Jake that just came to my mind, dettox just now, but you have done the order so the enzeme should work buddie, that will be great if you do could a review on here buddie :thumb:


Will do mate :thumb: I'm also going to inject some into the seat as you said, so hopefully the enzyme eater will penetrate the fabric to remove any bellow-surface mould as I think this may be the case because it seems to be coming back in the same spot.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats great mate, i mentioned the injecting as it will source the route to the problem plus i have seen a thread on here, bacteria has a funny way of showing up again, might be worth while using it neat buddie for more strength, a couple of injections in the seat should sort it.

Shame i;m miles away from you, other wise i would helped you out Jake.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats great mate, i mentioned the injecting as it will source the route to the problem plus i have seen a thread on here, bacteria has a funny way of showing up again, might be worth while using it neat buddie for more strength, a couple of injections in the seat should sort it.
> 
> Shame i;m miles away from you, other wise i would helped you out Jake.


Yeah I was thinking neat too, also the seats are foam so should spread nicely :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you useing a george or owt.Or just hand


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

chrisc said:


> Are you useing a george or owt.Or just hand


Haven't got a George mate, it's one of the things on the list. Only have a normal small dyson and 'these 2 hands' :lol:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

In my old flat i used to live in I found mould was killed off best using a steam cleaner. Surely you know someone with one if you dont have one already. worth trying as a no cost option. will freshen up the car interior smell as well.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> In my old flat i used to live in I found mould was killed off best using a steam cleaner. Surely you know someone with one if you dont have one already. worth trying as a no cost option. will freshen up the car interior smell as well.


Well my enzyme eater and I1 turned up today so I'll try it and see what happens :thumb:


----------

